# PCH and the Beach Bike Path



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I did a ride this weekend where I came down Topanga from the valley and turned south on PCH only to be buzzed by several SUV's and a Prius on the stretch between Topanga and Chattauqua. Can anyone tell me where I can access the beach bike path south of Topanga? Thanks.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

As I recall, the bike path terminates at that large beach parking lot at Encinal Canyon; if you're riding north of there, you gotta take your chances on PCH.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> I did a ride this weekend where I came down Topanga from the valley and turned south on PCH only to be buzzed by several SUV's and a Prius on the stretch between Topanga and Chattauqua. Can anyone tell me where I can access the beach bike path south of Topanga? Thanks.


12345


----------



## jptaylorsg (Apr 24, 2003)

*Will Rogers*



il sogno said:


> I did a ride this weekend where I came down Topanga from the valley and turned south on PCH only to be buzzed by several SUV's and a Prius on the stretch between Topanga and Chattauqua. Can anyone tell me where I can access the beach bike path south of Topanga? Thanks.


The bike path begins/ends at the Will Rogers State Beach parking lot. Like the other guy said, if you're north of there, you're braving PCH. The folks driving there think of it as a freeway, so be careful. From Will Rogers, it goes all the way south to Palos Verdes. A nice ride, but there's a lot of foot traffic on the bike path at times. Apparently, they can't read the bikes only signs painted on the pathe every 50 feet or so. I rode it all the time when I lived in Manhattan Beach. Very flat, but you're getting hills going over Topanga and back.


----------

